# Starting Up A Campaign



## DeadlyUematsu (Aug 10, 2006)

What follows is the invite...

The Moods, Mannerisms, and Mechanics of One Simpleton Adventuring Company

General Idea

This is a D&D campaign set in nebulous gameworld. Players take on the role of adventuring company members hoping to strike it big.

Rules

Characters start at 1st level. Players may spend 28 points on thier character's ability scores and 100 gold pieces on thier character's equipment. Players of wizards and sorcerers may use d6s for hit points. Evil alignments are not acceptable and only materials in the PHB and FRCS manuals are allowed. Players may choose a home region as per FRCS rules and should not forget to pick and record the appropriate bonus equipment.

Time and Place

Sessions will be held Fridays late in the afternoon at 5PM EST and will run from 2 to 4 hours. Makeup games, if I or an significant number of players are absent, will be held on Sunday at the same time (5PM EST). For now, games are held will be held in #Skelos on the Psionics IRC servers. If you have any questions, direct them to my e-mail at the_densetsu@yahoo.com or message me via IRC; my nick is Jack_Burton.


----------



## DeadlyUematsu (Sep 19, 2006)

An update!

As of last week (9/14/06), one of the group's original players (TresGeek/Lodin) has be unavailable for three weeks. I am saddened that it has come to this but I need to replace him.

I will be accepting up to two new players (one as a replacement, another to supplement the ranks). 

Rules as as above, with the following exception: new characters will be entering the game as 2nd level characters with 1,000 experience points and 1,200 gold pieces worth of equipment.

The time has also changed. Because of the missing player, it had switched to Thursdays at 6PM EST. However, if it is more convenient, we can switch back to the original date. 

As for the place, it remains the same.


----------



## DeadlyUematsu (Dec 1, 2006)

Still running. Still looking. I'd like at least three people. Preferably one cleric, one mage, and one fighter.

Rules as as above, with the following exceptions: new players will be entering the game as 4th level characters with 6,000 experience points and 5,700 gold pieces worth of equipment. You may also either use material from up to two WotC supplements of your choice. This is in addition to the PHB and FRCS.

Furthermore, games are still on Thursday at 6PM EST. Hope to hear from some of you soon.


----------



## Baron_Landau (Dec 3, 2006)

Alright...lots of questions, definitely curious, e-mail sent.  Hope we can work something out.


----------



## DeadlyUematsu (Apr 25, 2007)

*Campaign Update*

The game's still going strong with just two players but we could use one more person. Although we now use the Psionics Teamspeak server for interaction, IRC is still in use for dice rolling and private messaging. Besides that, everything is the same, although new players should be privvy to the fact that the party is no longer working in the employ of anyone and are more or less just roaming throughout the Silver Marches.

Character creation rules as as above, with the following exceptions: new players will be entering the game as 8th level characters with 28,000 experience points and 27,300 gold pieces worth of equipment. You may also either use material from up to two WotC supplements of your choice. This is in addition to the PHB and FRCS. Sheets must be submitted for review.

With that said, I can't wait to hear from anyone whose interested.


----------

